# Sex gives you long telmores? ...slows aging?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

> Researchers found that those who had sex at least once during that week had significantly longer telomeres, nucleoprotein caps at the end of DNA strands that protect chromosomes from deteriorating, than those who didn't.
> 
> Telomeres naturally break down due to aging, poor diet, and high alcohol use, according to the study. But being physically active, eating well, and, apparently, having sex, can help mend and lengthen them. Other studies suggest that these telomeres can help you live longer and keep up physical and mental health as you age.
> 
> Something interesting about the study however, is that relationship satisfaction, daily support or conflict, or perceived stress had nothing to do with telmoreres length. Neither did the participants sex drive or enjoyment of sex.


Study: Having sex once a week could help slow down aging in women - INSIDER

Small study, but I have to question correlation versus causation. Still sort of says women should have sex at least once a week, which for some in sex starved marriages would be a blessing.

Yes, there are men who are the LD partner, but still for every married M/F couple, sex once a week even if it is to make sure the woman has long telmores sounds like a pretty good line.

Hmmm, I can just see the dating pick up lines of the future.......Hey good looking, I was hoping I might get in your jeans/genes to help you have some nice long telmores..... for medicinal purposes only! Honest, I was thinking about you, not me.:wink2:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> Study: Having sex once a week could help slow down aging in women - INSIDER
> 
> Small study, but I have to question correlation versus causation. Still sort of says women should have sex at least once a week, which for some in sex starved marriages would be a blessing.
> 
> .....


For those that want the study

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28411413


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We are striving for immortality every day, and enjoying all the hard work getting there.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read studies that show when men have sex 3x week, it lower the chances of heart attacks and other issues by up to 50% due to the hormones and test increasing.


So, 3 days week sex, 4 days week no sex = very healthy for the men.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I should be dead!

Does masterbation count?
Maybe thats why I'm not dead!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

CuddleBug said:


> I've read studies that show when men have sex 3x week, it lower the chances of heart attacks and other issues by up to 50% due to the hormones and test increasing.
> 
> 
> So, 3 days week sex, 4 days week no sex = very healthy for the men.


Also lowers the risk of prostrate cancer. And blood pressure.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

You bet, both are true.


For us men, its not using women for sex. It's because we are built on test and need it for our mental and physical health and longevity. That's what the LD ladies need to understand.


It's like ladies who love romance and emotional closeness getting that 1x month. They would be miserable and eventually find it elsewhere. Us guys need to understand that.


But both men and women benefit from sex and its not using each other to get their rocks off.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Wonderful news, can't wait to share it with my wife...lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Okay guys, I don't want to burst your bubble but this study really is too small to make any conclusions.



> The study monitored the sexual habits of *129 mothers in relationships over one week*. Researchers found that those who had sex at least once during that week had significantly longer telomeres, nucleoprotein caps at the end of DNA strands that protect chromosomes from deteriorating, than those who didn't.


I studied telomeres way back in the day and the only conclusive evidence noted is that diet (caffeine is a telomere killer), alcohol consumption, sleep, exercise (not too much, not too little), smoking, and stress shorten telomeres but genetics determines their initial length.

Not saying that good, connected sex doesn't affect overall wellness but if this study is true, then we need to stop discouraging the hook up culture because it's essentially keeping unpartnered people healthy


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is it Orgasm and Ejaculation that elongates the telmores in men ??


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Small study, but I have to question correlation versus causation.


Has no one seen the South Park Episode where Eric Cartman discovered the secret to immortality?










Anyway... the very well known fact that eunuchs live way freaking longer than everyone else would seem to completely dispel any study suggesting that more sex slows aging. Just google "eunuch life expectancy" and it explains the look on Cartman's face.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Has no one seen the South Park Episode where Eric Cartman discovered the secret to immortality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, eunuchs are men, so we can't extrapolate that to women.

Second, eunuch are castrated--they've been physically altered in such a way as to remove physical desire and the stress that comes with physical desire being unfulfilled. So, yes, we could reasonably expect, even before scientific study, eunuchs to have less stress in their lives and, as a result, live longer.

But men typically don't get castrated and we can't compare the effect of more or less sex for an intact man to the life span of a eunuch. Among men who keep the jewels, studies indicate that a healthy sex life aids longevity.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Among men who keep the jewels, studies indicate that a healthy sex life aids longevity.


The general scientific consensus is actually that "men raising a family" generally tend to take better care of their health so that they can be there to help care/provide for their kids and grandkids. Meanwhile men that do not have families are *not* as likely to get regular checkups at the doctor, eat healthy, and regularly monitor their weight / blood pressure / blood sugar / cholesterol levels.

As for the studies that suggest that is actually a regularly active sex life aids longevity as opposed to something simple like taking care of your health... stop a moment and think about the cause and effect relationship between those two things. I am fairly certain that only ONE of the following statements would be true:



At the age of 65 Mr. Jenkins makes it a point to eat healthy and exercise regularly. As a result he and his wife naturally have a healthy intimate life.
At the age of 65 Mr. Jenkins makes it a point to have a healthy intimate life with his wife. As a result he finds himself naturally eating healthy and exercising more.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> The general scientific consensus is actually that "men raising a family" generally tend to take better care of their health so that they can be there to help care/provide for their kids and grandkids. Meanwhile men that do not have families are *not* as likely to get regular checkups at the doctor, eat healthy, and regularly monitor their weight / blood pressure / blood sugar / cholesterol levels.
> 
> As for the studies that suggest that is actually a regularly active sex life aids longevity as opposed to something simple like taking care of your health... stop a moment and think about the cause and effect relationship between those two things. I am fairly certain that only ONE of the following statements would be true:
> 
> ...


Did Hugh Hefner live a longer than "normal" lifespan?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

As yet, there is no solid evidence that sex lengthens telomeres. There is evidence that living a healthy lifestyle slows the shortening of telomeres. Aside from that, the only very clear thing that can be derived is that - statistically - if you have long telomeres when young (compared to other people), you are much likelier to live a longer, healthier life, less subject to the diseases of aging. There are always exceptions, because this is a _statistical_ relationship.

This article presents things very well, IMO:
Can measuring telomeres help predict your life span?;


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There was a study a few years back which concluded having sex more often causes people to look younger than those who don't have sex. There is so much bad science out there, and in published studies! And then there's the problem of idiot reporters jumping to conclusions as it were about what the findings mean.

Correlation is frequently all that is found, with no meaningful look at causation.

There are some humorous sites out there with spurious correlations. If Nicholas Cage appears in movies, people drown in swimming pools, so let's hope his career is over! The decline in the number of pirates worldwide correlates almost perfectly with the rise in global temperatures over the last several centuries, so let's encourage more pirates!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Did Hugh Hefner live a longer than "normal" lifespan?


While we all think about Hef as an icon for wild parties and the ultimate playboy, at the end of the day he was also a family man with four children:



> In 1985, Hefner had a minor stroke at age 59. After re-evaluating his lifestyle, he made several changes. The wild, all-night parties were toned down significantly and in 1988, daughter Christie took over the operation of the Playboy empire. The following year, he married Playmate of the Year Kimberley Conrad; they were 36 years apart in age. The couple had two sons: Marston Glenn (born 1990) and Cooper Bradford (born 1991).[41] The E! True Hollywood Story profile noted that the notorious Playboy Mansion had been transformed into a family-friendly homestead.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Hefner


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> The general scientific consensus is actually that "men raising a family" generally tend to take better care of their health so that they can be there to help care/provide for their kids and grandkids. Meanwhile men that do not have families are *not* as likely to get regular checkups at the doctor, eat healthy, and regularly monitor their weight / blood pressure / blood sugar / cholesterol levels.
> 
> As for the studies that suggest that is actually a regularly active sex life aids longevity as opposed to something simple like taking care of your health... stop a moment and think about the cause and effect relationship between those two things. I am fairly certain that only ONE of the following statements would be true:
> 
> ...


So having something to live for drives healthier behavior. Of course. A healthy marriage would, for most men, be such a driver. And a healthy sex life is part of a healthy marriage. So while there might be an intermediary step, and other related factors in the causality chain, it's still there.

And there is at least one direct link. Frequent sex is a mitigator of blood pressure and healthy blood pressure is a causal factor in longevity. And consider the flipside: frustration of any type, including sexual, raises blood pressure... and stress.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> While we all think about Hef as an icon for wild parties and the ultimate playboy, at the end of the day he was also *a family man with four children*:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Hefner


Not your traditional family man role model.


----------

